# Temperment of mexican red rumps  (Brachypelma Vagans)



## Zavia (Jun 27, 2013)

I found someone in the area selling Brachypelma Vagans for a great price and started looking into them. my issue is that most sites list them as Docile but then I also see a ton of reports of people being bit by them... any owners out there have input? All of my tarantulas so far have been great pets (even my goliath bird eater) so im kinda hesitant to jump into a breed that I dont know the typical temperament of. 

how docile are they and what do yall think of the species as a whole?  ::


----------



## JZC (Jun 27, 2013)

Breed refers to difference within the same species, such as a poodle and a lab are different breeds, but both are canis lupus familiaris. With Ts you have different species. With that said, b.vagans are generally quite docile and slow. They tend to be recommended as a good beginner tarantula


----------



## lancej (Jun 27, 2013)

This species is very unpredictable in my experience.  I currently own 2 that will bite if given half a chance.  I have owned others in the past that wouldn't attempt to bite, but would still readily flick hairs at any disturbance.  They are still a good choice for beginners if handling is not a priority, in my opinion.  They are hardy, beautiful, slow, and are out a lot.  Their general care is very easy from babies to adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Jun 27, 2013)

Really docile tell 2 plus inches then get very skittish and will bite if you give them chance I mean my 2 are not to bad but if I don't pay 100% attention she will get me


----------



## kalebo1 (Jun 27, 2013)

I own a 5" female B. vagans. She is very defensive inside of her established home (enclosure), but once she is removed I can handle her without a problem. If I was to reach into her enclosure, she immediately gives me threat postures and won't hesitate to strike. If I coax her into a catch cup, take her out of her enclosure, and then hold her...she becomes a totally different tarantula. She becomes very docile. It is amazing.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 27, 2013)

For the most part of them they are docile, but like any other species just because it is docile it does not mean that they don't bite. B. vagans are one of the best to own and all around good looking tarantulas, I wouldn't hesitate to own one!

Jose
www.exoskeletoninverts.con
support@exoskeletoninverts.com


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 28, 2013)

IMO, i would consider brachypelma an "intermediate" skill-level species, because they can be kinda evil at times. :laughing:


  As with any animal, temperament can vary wildly from individual-to-individual, however I've seen enough incidents to make me uneasy around them haha


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 28, 2013)

lancej;2182147They are still a good choice for beginners if handling is not a priority said:
			
		

> Handling shouldn't be the reason why anyone gets a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 28, 2013)

I think making blanket statements about any species can be misleading.  Individuals will be, well, individuals.  I've raised two (M and F) and kept a third unrelated sub-adult male.  In that limited experience, I've found the species to be a bit flighty, but not overly defensive.  None have kicked hairs.  Only one threw me a threat pose when I accidentally startled him on one occasion, and it was a doozy!  He flipped himself completely over onto his back and stayed there with fangs bared for hours!  I felt really bad...  :-(   Mine have also tended to spend a lot of time in their burrows or hides, though they do seem to sit out more frequently as they age.  My adult female got her full colors this past molt.  Freshly molted adults are stunning.  

I don't routinely handle any of my tarantulas.  The rare times I've had reason to handle any of my vagans, they were skittery, but fine overall. Like any other NW, they are capable of biting, kicking clouds of hair and throwing varying degrees of threat poses.  With that constantly in mind, keeping a B. vagans should be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 28, 2013)

Formerphobe said:


> Like any other NW, they are capable of biting, kicking clouds of hair and throwing varying degrees of threat poses.  With that constantly in mind, keeping a B. vagans should be an enjoyable experience.


+1.  They're hardy, great eaters, grow at a moderate rate, and have beautifully contrasting colors.  An ideal spider for beginners, far better than Rose Hairs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 28, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> +1.  They're hardy, great eaters, grow at a moderate rate, and have beautifully contrasting colors.  An ideal spider for beginners, far better than Rose Hairs.


Definitely great eaters!  The two I raised from 1/4" slings kept pace in growth with my L. parahybanas.  They are one of the fastest growing Brachy species, IMO.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Akai (Jun 28, 2013)

+1 great eaters.  They will pounce on anything that lands in their enclosure.  Being able to handle a tarantula is not a selling point for me.  B. Vagans are beautiful, hardy and fast growing.  I'm not sure what the above statements about them being slow.  Slow compared to what?


----------



## goodoldneon (Jun 28, 2013)

Akai said:


> I'm not sure what the above statements about them being slow.  Slow compared to what?


Arboreal and old world tarantulas I imagine.


----------



## lancej (Jun 28, 2013)

Akai said:


> +1 great eaters.  They will pounce on anything that lands in their enclosure.  Being able to handle a tarantula is not a selling point for me.  B. Vagans are beautiful, hardy and fast growing.  I'm not sure what the above statements about them being slow.  Slow compared to what?


Slow compared to OW ts that will run up the tongs when they are startled or that teleport accross the room as soon as you touch their tube web.


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 28, 2013)

I would not hold my vagans. It just seems really skittish and unpredictable. The only one of mine i've held is my versi because it just walked right out onto my hand lol.


----------



## MarkmD (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Brachypelma are brilliant (starter) sp. I have a B,smithi sling with a weird temper, sometimes sskittish/slow, then other times fast running and shy (no threat poses) so far, they change quickly but all in all a nice species to have.


----------



## Akai (Jun 28, 2013)

lancej said:


> Slow compared to OW ts that will run up the tongs when they are startled or that teleport accross the room as soon as you touch their tube web.


ahhh ok gotcha.  lol  well in that respects B. Vagans are Fords and OW T's are Ferraris.  :biggrin:


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mike41793 said:


> I would not hold my vagans. It just seems really skittish and unpredictable.


They way they attack food with such 'enthusiasm', I certainly wouldn't want my hand in one's cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike41793 (Jun 28, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> They way they attach food with such 'enthusiasm', I certainly wouldn't want my hand in one's cage.


I agree, well put. The other day i didn't even see mine snatch the roach off the tongs, she moved so fast. My versicolor and gbb take it muchhhh more gently lol.


----------

